# Smallest V12?



## NickG (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, not sure whether this has been shown before. Somebody just e-mailed me it .. obviously it's excellent, but interested to see if anybody has the same thoughts as me!

http://www.wimp.com/tiniestengine/


----------



## Bob44 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have trouble building my normal size stuff; but sure have a lot of fun and that's what it's all about.

Bob


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 18, 2012)

Not bad for a days work.


----------



## Henry (Jul 18, 2012)

He is a guy from Spain, those engines are incredible but them work with air, He got a few better that the one in the video.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlY_zxgnMAg[/ame]
Or this other
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcszA50-B08[/ame]
He is doing these engines with a 80 years old lathe a grinding machine and a lot of file work.
You can find more thing about this master looking for "motores Patelo"


----------

